# Diamondback DBR Vertex TR



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

All original except the seat, but I still have it to put back on.
This bike is in great shape, with only a few shallow scratches.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

A riding buddy of mine had one of those. Great bike, excellent geometry on those old DBs.

His one did just about everything, from short single track and fire road rides, to technical descents (at least, as well as he could manage them, hehe) to multi day epics loaded with packs and panniers.

Grumps


----------



## Xizang11 (Feb 3, 2008)

I agree with Uncle Grumpy--

I have a '96 Apex SE, and I find it much more enjoyable to ride (and often a better climbing bike) than many of my other "top shelf" bikes.


----------

